# How many blood worms do I feed my betta?



## pensandmarkers (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey! So I bought blood worms recently and I have literally no idea how many to give to my betta fish when I feed him.
They're frozen in little cubes and I've been able to find out HOW to feed them, just not how MANY. And if I have defrosted leftovers, how to keep them and for how long.

Thank you!


----------



## TenoriTaiga (Mar 27, 2014)

I try to cut off small slivers of the frozen cubes and refreeze any leftovers. A betta's stomach is roughly the size of their eye. Also, a good indicator for a full tummy is if it looks just a bit pudgy and round. So, I would say 1-2 worms/pieces of worms depending on how you cut/defrost the cube. Depending on his size you can feed him once a day two worms, or twice a day one worm per feeding. 

Are you feeding him only bloodworms btw?


----------



## pensandmarkers (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay! Thank you! I fed him until his tummy bulged a small amount like you described, he had three (he is rather large) and seems very happy now and is swimming around his tank looking all important. I defrosted a little too many but my housemate who also has a betta took a few for her's and I've put the rest in a ziplock bad and back in the freezer. 

And no, yesterday I fed him some flaky things for bettas.
I decided that frozen food would be a nice treat though since he seemed to not be so into the flakes. I plan to get other things like brine shrimp when I can afford it (got him recently and now I'm broke aha.... worth it though)


----------



## TenoriTaiga (Mar 27, 2014)

It'd probably be better to invest in some pellets (Omega One, New Life Spectrum, [and now the new addition] Homegrown Ponics Fish food). From what I've read flakes have a higher chance of getting your lil guy constipated. 

I personally use Hikari Bio-gold, NLS small fish formula, frozen brine and bloodworms. Most people that I see feed bloodworms only as treats. I tend to just switch things up during the week. Aaannnd I also have been spending quite a bit on feeding my fish buddy ._.; so I completely understand where you're coming from lol


----------



## pensandmarkers (Apr 15, 2014)

Ahaha. Yeah, next week on shopping day, I''ll have a look and see what I can get in terms of pellets and maybe some frozen brine shrimp. I have heard that mixing it up makes them happier.
But my freezer is tiny (bar fridge (uni student luxuries)) so I have to be wary with what I get in terms of frozen food since I have to fit my own frozen things in too! And I can't use the community freezer because I maaaay or may not have gotten permission to get a fish.... /cough/. Thank you though!! Very much appreciated!


----------



## chlorp101 (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought Attison's Betta food pellets. I live in Adelaide, it was $12/13 and it's plenty for one fish. I have used it for a year and barely half way through for two bettas. You don't need to freeze either.

Edit: This is how it looks like.


----------



## pensandmarkers (Apr 15, 2014)

Oooohh! Thank you! That might be good too, I live in Australia so chances are they'll have them where I live too.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

FYI: Do NOT refreeze thawed food. Once thawed, bacteria, parasites, etc. grow very quickly, thawing and refreezing can contaminate the food and cause your Betta very serious illnesses. Throw away whatever is not eaten when you thaw it. Always, cut off very tiny portions to thaw.


----------

